# mini jumbo peanut butter



## madman (Oct 6, 2011)

dug this today also 4 inches tall red book????


----------



## lexdigger (Oct 7, 2011)

I've got several like this I've dug with Two different style Elephant faces on em. Two are round and the other has an oval base with a round opening. Always wondered if they were worth a dime?


----------



## madman (Oct 7, 2011)

HEY LEX  THERE TOO EXPENSIVE TO BUY, I WAS GLAD TO DIG THIS ONE CARE TO SHOW A PIX OF YOURS I MAY BE INTERESTED  IF YER SELLIN THEM FOR CHEAP?


----------



## beendiggin (Oct 7, 2011)

4 oz round tapered without the lid in the book is $30-40.   $75-90 with lid.


----------



## digginthedog (Oct 7, 2011)

Mike, your 4 oz jumbo is listed at $30-40 in the redbook (no lid) My wife and I have found several of these smaller sizes at tique shows for around ten bucks... We buy the small sizes as they never show up in our central NY digs... We have however, dug quite a few of the 1-2lb jars (large farm families I reckon) The lids on the small jars are tough to find! Lex, the oval jars are usually pretty good, sizes include (4 1/2oz-5 1/2oz- 9 1/2oz, 14oz and 1lb) The 9 1/2 oz is the toughest oval and always sells well on ebay, even though these jars were produced in great numbers, they can still be a challenge to collect with the many different sizes,faces and base mottos(pints), another nice find Mike!! JB


----------



## madman (Oct 7, 2011)

THANKS GUYS FOR THE INFO! IM JUST GLAD TO HAVE ONE TO ADD TO MY JUMBO COLLECTION,  DIGGIN THE DOG AGAIN THANKS FOR THE INFO! NEVER SEEN UM FOR TEN BUCKS  MORE LIKE 20 AND UP, DO YOU HAVE ANY HISTORY ON FRANK TEA AND SPICE CO.


----------



## digginthedog (Oct 8, 2011)

No, not much info on the Frank Tea co. other than it was started in the late 1890's, I'm not much of a computer whiz(research), I learn a TON right on these ABN pages !! You are correct on the high Jumbo prices... We just walk on, if a price is too high and I REFUSE to get inna bidding war on ebay...sooner or later we always find one for OUR price.. Still missing a few though !! John


----------



## accountantadam (Oct 8, 2011)

Franks apparently made a lot of stuff, I've seen apple butter jars and hot sauce jars as well. They made these jars in a bunch of sizes. I always wondered about the smaller ones, wouldn't have been much peanut butter in there. Seems like anything smaller than the 10 oz. is tougher to find. The 1lb is definitely the most common. Don't know a whole lot else about them, other than they were in Cincy. I've been putting a collection together for my dad over the past couple years. Original lids are the hardest things to find.


----------



## mr.fred (Oct 8, 2011)

I  have  3 Small ones[]-----1---4.5 oz-----1---5.oz. and  1---5.5 oz.----all 3 are different shapes[]------no lids[]------the 5.5 oz. is called the thumb print!----the back of it -looks just like one----a few tiny flea bites on the top edge!----this 1 is a hard to find one[].------i also have 7 -1lb. jars--no lids!----in nice shape. All of these were dug at least 25 yrs.ago in     my stand by  dump. Anyone interested -let me know[8|]---and i will post pictures[8D].


----------



## lexdigger (Oct 8, 2011)

This is a 3 1/2 oz and stands 3 inches tall. 





 This is a 7 oz and stands 4 inches tall. The smaller one will fit INSIDE of this one! 





 This is a 4 1/2 oz and stands 4 inches tall. The base is Oval and the opening is Round. Says Frank Tea and Spice Co on the front and something about Peanuts on the back. Also has a different Elephant face on it. 





 I use these to keep marbles in... like Most of the jars I have! LOL


----------



## mr.fred (Oct 8, 2011)

I  didn't           know they came smaller!?----i noticed on some of mine the Tusks are different!--the faces look like older Elephants ???


----------



## digginthedog (Oct 8, 2011)

Lex- The 3 1/2 oz... book wise is $50-$65, The wife snared one a few months back for 10 bucks, so that may be a little high, the 7 oz is the most common of the 3, though it books the same as the 4 1/2 oz at ($20-$25) The first small ones I ever saw, were at a show and were filled w/marbles as well...   Mr Fred- I have all the jars you listed and your right, the thumb print is a cool jar and tougher find... Always check the more common 1 lbs for errors (Peanut Putter) and base embossed (JUBMO) Collectors like em, I am looking for the smallest size -3 oz. and the -9 1/2 oz. oval, All the JUMBO Apple butter jars sell well... John


----------



## mr.fred (Oct 8, 2011)

Thanks for the Info!-----any idea of a value on the thumb print jar??


----------



## lexdigger (Oct 8, 2011)

Thanks. Figures the one I like the best is the most valuable! LOL I still might put one up for auction next week to see how it does.


----------



## digginthedog (Oct 8, 2011)

Mr Fred- The book has it listed at $20-$25- being this jar has a different embossing pattern than any of the other Jumbo's, I value it a little more... as always though, it's whatever someone will pay at the time. Lex- Ebay has been all over the place for Me selling, somtimes it comes down to how many alike items are on at the same time. Humans for the most part are "I WANT IT NOW" hence if there is a shortage of listings for a popular item ,even if it's not rare- bidding wars ensue (Alot of fun when your the seller) Good luck!! JB


----------



## lexdigger (Oct 8, 2011)

Yes, I've noticed. Seems that the ones I think will do well sell for less than I thought they would and the ones I think won't even sell end up getting good prices. Just last week I sold a 15-20 dollar druggist on there for 51 bucks plus shipping! I think it has something to do with Supply and Demand, but there is a little element of Gamblers addiction to it. The bidding wars are fun to watch, for sure!


----------



## accountantadam (Oct 8, 2011)

Mr. Fred - I'd be interested in seeing the 3 small jumbo jars you listed


----------



## mr.fred (Oct 8, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  accountantadam
> 
> Mr. Fred - I'd be interested in seeing the 3 small jumbo jars you listed


 I'll  see if Joe can take a pix tomorrow .


----------



## madman (Oct 10, 2011)

heres one that survived the fires of a 30s dump  mint!


----------



## accountantadam (Oct 10, 2011)

Love that peppersauce!!!


----------



## digginthedog (Oct 10, 2011)

Very nice sauce Mike !! Clean as a whistle !! Saw one at a show not long ago.. asking price was over a hunnert dolla - so I'll keep looking!!


----------



## carobran (Oct 10, 2011)

whats the age on these peanut butter jars?.....theres a small one at the flea market for a few bucks but i didnt think they were that old(like 1960s) so havent bought it[8|][8|]


----------



## mr.fred (Oct 10, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  carobran
> 
> whats the age on these peanut butter jars?.....theres a small one at the flea market for a few bucks but i didnt think they were that old(like 1960s) so havent bought it[8|][8|]


 30s----40s---a few $$$$---is a deal[]-----be-sure it looks like Mikes!


----------



## carobran (Oct 10, 2011)

do you think i could sell it fairly easily?...........thats probably the only reason id buy it since its not from Miss.[8|][8|]


----------



## mr.fred (Oct 10, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  carobran
> 
> do you think i could sell it fairly easily?...........thats probably the only reason id buy it since its not from Miss.[8|][8|]


  your Not going to make a killing on resale[8|]-----if its only a buck or 2 and its in good  shape and looks like the 1 here -----seems like a lot of work to turn a few $$$---get it and post it here on ABN-----see what happens---your call[8D]


----------



## carobran (Oct 10, 2011)

i think it was more like $10.................ill check this weekend[]


----------



## accountantadam (Oct 10, 2011)

If it's a 1lb size, $10 is a little steep unless its an error. I can't seem to move them at $5 each.


----------



## carobran (Oct 11, 2011)

i dont know what size it is but its definately not 1 pound,its a small jar[]


----------



## diggerdirect (Oct 21, 2011)

Gettin ready to do some  jars & some lid listings this weekend, in my 'lid' box is this smaller Jumbo lid. Measures inside at 2 3/8", any idea as to which size jar this would go on?


----------



## woody (Oct 21, 2011)

I have a 4 ounce jar that measures 2 1/8" outside diameter on the lip. Your lid must be a little bigger than the 4 ounce size.


----------



## woody (Oct 21, 2011)

Here is the jar. 4 ounce size. Approx. 3 1/4 inches tall.


----------



## accountantadam (Oct 21, 2011)

I'll check out a few of my smaller jars this evening, see what size it might fit. Nice lid!


----------



## diggerdirect (Oct 21, 2011)

I appreciate the help guys! I have a 3 1/2 ounce straight side Jumbo and its to large for that, way small for the pounders...Al

 I measure its inside at 2 3/8 but I suppose it could fit a jar 2 1/4" lip, (not counting the threads)


----------



## accountantadam (Oct 21, 2011)

The only one I had here besides the 1lb is a 10.5 oz. It measures 2.5 inches across, maybe just a smidge more


----------



## JOETHECROW (Oct 21, 2011)

> I have a 4 ounce jar that measures 2 1/8" outside diameter on the lip. Your lid must be a little bigger than the 4 ounce size.


 
 Hmmm, I wonder if it doesn't fit the bottom of the elephant figural bottle?


----------



## digginthedog (Oct 21, 2011)

My guess is the 7 oz. jar, the oval jars (4 1/2 & 5 oz) have small mouths like the 3 1/2 oz, the jar like Woody has takes a 2 1/4 in. lid , not sure on the figural mouth size... John


----------



## LC (Oct 22, 2011)

Too big a lid for the elephant bank . I checked a 7 oz. , lid looked to be two and a half inches . Wish I still had all the Jumbo jars I had some years back .


----------



## madman (Oct 22, 2011)

5oz?  2 1/8 mouth


----------



## carobran (Oct 23, 2011)

> ORIGINAL: carobran
> 
> i dont know what size it is but its definately not 1 pound,its a small jar[]


 its a 10 oz jar.............price : $5[]


----------



## madman (Oct 25, 2011)

branden for 5 bucks  if you like it grab it !   heres a another addition to my frank tea and spice collection  thanks paul!


----------

